# [LaTeX] Besoin d'experts

## Temet

Hello, j'ai l'occasion d'avoir un document en taper et entretenir... et je me (re)mets à LaTeX.

Premier problème... mes polices sont à vomir!!! Enfin, en DVI ça va passe (encore que pour du 12 ça fait petit) mais en PDF, c'est vraiment über laid. À une lointaine époque ou j'ai fait mes premiers Tex sous Window$ (et oui), les polices rendaient super bien o_O''.

Bref, moi qui vante sans arrêt les mérites de LaTeX, je me sens un peu couillon là ... dites moi, v'là mes entêtes:

```
\documentclass[a4paper,12pt]{report}

\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}  %% les accents dans le fichier.tex

\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}       %% Pour la césure des mots accentués

\usepackage[francais]{babel}

\usepackage{ifpdf}

 

\ifpdf

\pdfcompresslevel=9

\usepackage{pslatex} % Polices PDF, moins lourdes et non bitmap

\usepackage[pdfstartview=FitH]{hyperref}

\hypersetup{%

    pdfauthor   = {Moi},%

    pdftitle    = {La vie de Jésus et ses descendants},%

    pdfcreator  = {Texlive},%

    pdfproducer = {Texlive}}

\fi
```

Quoi qui va pas là svp ??? Merci.

PS : je réutiliserai très vraisemblablement ce fil par la suite  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Untux

Un lien qui devrait bien te plaire, avec les "usage", des échantillons PDF, etc...  The LaTeX font catalogue

----------

## Temet

Rien à faire, j'essaye Helvetica (une des rares dispos par défaut...), en DVI ça passe (mais c'est pas bandant) mais en PDF c'est gerbant.

C'est quoi ce binz, j'avais pas ce soucis avant o_O'.

PS : j'utilisais Tetex avant.

EDIT : ca pourrait venir du viewer? Les polices sont minuscules... évidemment si je fais un zoom énorme, c'est bien... mais en taille "normal" je trouve illisible.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : ca pourrait venir du viewer? Les polices sont minuscules... évidemment si je fais un zoom énorme, c'est bien... mais en taille "normal" je trouve illisible.

 

Si c'est propre quand tu zoom alors cherches pas c'est le viewer. Imprimes pour être sûr.

----------

## Temet

J'essayerai d'imprimer du taf (pas d'imprimante @ home)   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Untux

Ça donne quoi la commande

```

latex helvetica.tex && dvips helvetica.dvi && ps2pdf helvetica.ps

```

Sur le fichier helvetica.tex ci-dessous ? Est-ce que le PDF obtenu est toujours aussi moche ?

```

\documentclass[a4paper,12pt]{report}

\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}  %% les accents dans le fichier.tex

\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}       %% Pour la césure des mots accentués

\usepackage[francais]{babel}

\usepackage{ifpdf}

 

\ifpdf

\usepackage[pdfstartview=FitH]{hyperref}

\hypersetup{%

    pdfauthor   = {Moi},%

    pdftitle    = {La vie de Jésus et ses descendants},%

    pdfcreator  = {Texlive},%

    pdfproducer = {Texlive}}

\fi

\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}

\usepackage[scaled]{helvet}

\renewcommand*\familydefault{\sfdefault} %% Only if the base font of the document is to be sans serif

\begin{document}

\section*{Helvetica}

\subsection*{\textbackslash normalfont}

\normalfont\normalfont

The quick brown for jumps over the sleazy dog.

\subsection*{\textbackslash slshape}

\slshape

The quick brown for jumps over the sleazy dog.

\subsection*{\textbackslash bfseries}

\bfseries

The quick brown for jumps over the sleazy dog.

\subsection*{\textbackslash bfseries\textbackslash slshape}

\normalfont\bfseries\slshape

The quick brown for jumps over the sleazy dog.

\end{document}

```

Edit : oups, s'cusez, j'ai zapé votre discussion viewer   :Embarassed:  (D'ailleurs, tu as peut-être une option anti-alias sur ton viewer)

----------

## Temet

Je regarderai ce soir.

T'excuse pas, je te remercie au contraire du coup de main  :Wink: 

----------

## Untux

Tant pis, j'meskuz quand même :]

Au passage, la commande que je t'ai donnée passe par ps, mais ça ne s'impose pas (sauf si tu utilises pstricks, par exemple). Tu peux donc la remplacer par

```
latex helvetica.tex && dvipdf helvetica.dvi
```

Edit: ou plutôt 

```
pdflatex helvetica.tex
```

... vu que tu utilises des hyperlinks pdf...

----------

## billiob

Si tu dois fournir un pdf, je ne peux que te conseiller d'utiliser pdflatex au lieu de latex & dvips & ps2pdf

si tu tiens à dvips, il faut rajouter les options : -P outline -G0

Avec evince, tu peux vérifier que les polices embarquées sont bien T1.

Les polices sans serif sont peut-être un petit peu plus lisibles à l'écran, mais moins agréables sur papier :

```
\renewcommand*\familydefault{\sfdefault}
```

----------

## Temet

Le document est pour moi, donc c'est pas vital.

Merci billiob  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Je sais pas si ça peut t'aider, mais voici mon frame que je me sers pour créer des documents :

```

% DESCENDING DESCRIPTION

%---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

% DATE DE MODIFICATION : XXXX-XX-XX

%

% AUTEUR :

%

% VERSION          :

%

% DESCRIPTION :

%

%

%

%%--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

%---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

%   DEBUT DU PROGRAMME

%---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\documentclass[11pt]{article}

%---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

% PACKAGES UTILISÉS

%---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}     % Pour gérer le UTF-8.

%\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}  % Pour gérer les accents.

\usepackage[francais]{babel}    % Activation de la langue française.

\usepackage{fancyhdr}           % Pour gérer les l'entête et le pied de page.

\usepackage{hyperref}           % Pour gérer les liens dans la table des matières.

\pagestyle{fancy}               % Pour gérer les l'entête et le pied de page.

\usepackage[pdftex]{graphicx}   % Pour insérer image au format pdf seulement.

% Commande pour insérer une image avec le packages graphicx.

%\begin{figure*}

%    \begin{center}

%        \includegraphics[scale=0.6,angle=0]{gentoo1024x768}

%        \vspace{0cm}

%     \end{center}

%  \end{figure*} 

% Pour afficher le menu propriété du document dans KPDF ou Adobe Acrobat.

\hypersetup

{

   pdftitle      = {Titre du texte},

   pdfkeywords   = {Ce que vous voulez},

   pdfauthor     = {Gentoo-Québec},

   pdfborder={0 0 0}

}

% Vider la partie gauche de l'entête

\lhead{}

%--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

%   POUR PERSONNALISER LA PAGE DE TITRE... à comprendre........

%---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\makeatletter

\def\thickhrulefill{\leavevmode \leaders \hrule height 1pt\hfill \kern \z@}

\def\maketitle{%

  \null

  \thispagestyle{empty}%

  \vskip 4cm

  \begin{center}

    \normalfont\huge\@title\

  \end{center}

  \vskip 1cm

  \thickhrulefill\par

  \vfil

  \begin{flushright}

    \LARGE \strut \@author \par

  \end{flushright}

  \par

  \begin{flushright}

    \LARGE \strut \ Université Laval \par

  \end{flushright}

  \vfil

  \begin{flushright}

    \LARGE \strut \ version 0.XX \par

  \end{flushright}

  \vfil

  \null

  \vspace{0cm}

  \cleardoublepage

  }

\makeatother

%---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\author{Gentoo-Québec}

\title{Titre du texte}

%---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

% DÉBUT DU DOCUMENT

%---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\begin{document}

\setlength{\parindent}{0cm}                          % L'indentation des paragraphes est désactivé.

\newcommand{\code}[1]{\vskip 2mm \textbf{\# #1} \\}  % Pour gérer les commandes.

                                                     % en console.

\newcommand{\codes}[1]{ \textbf{\# #1}}

\newcommand{\saut}{\vskip 2mm}              % Pour automatiser les sauts de lignes.    

\newcommand{\sk}{\vskip 1mm}

\maketitle                                           % Création de la page  

\newpage

\section*{Copyright du document}

Copyright (c) 2005-05-30 Sylvain Alain (sylvain@gentoo-quebec.org, \\

Mathieu Bouchard (mbouchard@gentoo-quebec.org)

Permission is granted to copy, distribute and\/or modify this document

under the terms of the GNU Free Documentation License, Version 1.2 or any 

later version published by the Free Software Foundation; with no Invariant 

Sections, no Front-Cover Texts, and no Back-Cover

Texts.A copy of the license is included in the section entitled "GNU Free 

Documentation License".

\newpage

\section*{Note au lecteur}

\textbf{Nous ne sommes pas responsables des bris ou des pertes de données.}

\saut

\textbf{Ce document a été créé avec \LaTeXe.}

\newpage

\renewcommand{\contentsname}{Table des matières}

\tableofcontents

\newpage

%-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

% SECTION 1 Description du projet

%-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\newpage

\section{Projet}

éééééééééé

\subsection{Description du projet}

Blablabla

\subsubsection{Historique du projet}

Blablabla

\end{document}

```

----------

## Temet

Merci, je jetterai un clic  :Wink: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

@Temet : j'ai aussi remarqué dans le passage à TeXLive que la police par défaut (je n'en utilise pas d'autre) est devenue beaucoup plus fine, et je la trouve moins belle.

Et j'ai trouvé que c'était lié au fichier .texmf-var/fonts/map/dvips/updmap/psfont_t1.map. Lorsque je remettais mon ancien fichier, je récupérais mon ancienne police... Bien sûr, ce fichier est celui correspondant à de l'encodage T1 et une sortie en PS, ceux pour le PDF doivent aussi avoir changé.

Malheureusement, je ne maîtrise pas assez updmap et son implication dans la gestion des polices pour LaTeX, et donc je reste coincé.

De plus, un 'F8' avec Midnight Commander dans la mauvaise fenêtre a mis fin à mes espoirs de comparaison entre mes anciens fichiers et les nouveaux...

Voilà, ça ne résoud rien, mais c'est peut-être une piste de réflexion...

----------

## Temet

Ah ah!!!!

Je ne suis donc pas fou!!!

Merci beaucoup DidgeriDude!

----------

## Dismantr

Oui mais ça n'explique pas tout ; perso, je n'ai pas de problème de rendu, mais il est vrai qu'un document générer par pdflatex rend mal sur certains viewer (je pense à xpdf) ; pour Temet, je suis sur que tu travailles sur Kile+Kpdf+Texlive : avec ce trio, je n'ai pas de problème de rendu ; si ça ne s'est pas arrangé ce week-end, je te sors de mes archives un vieux rapport, je vérifie la compilation et le rendu, et je t'envoie ça pour test sur ta bécane.

Sinon, tu devrais bosser en UTF-8 ; ta distro est en UTF-8 ; pourquoi conserver latin-1 alors que tous tes éditeurs travaillent par défaut en utf-8 ?

Sinon, je vais essayé ton préambule sur mon ordi de boulot : j'y travaille avec MikTeX (et oui, parc Windows ; on y peut rien...) et Emacs ; on verra bien si le rendu est au rendez-vous.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Dismantr

Ton source se compile très bien et le rendu est bon ; je te mail le résultat pour que tu visualises  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Ouais je bosse avec Kile  :Wink: 

Pour l'utf-8, il a craché des erreurs dans tous les sens quand j'ai voulu le mettre  :Confused: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pour l'utf-8, il a craché des erreurs dans tous les sens quand j'ai voulu le mettre 

 

Pour l'UTF-8, aie ceci dans ton préambule :

```
\usepackage{ucs}

\usepackage[utf8x]{inputenc}
```

N'oublie pas le 'x'.  :Wink: 

Je suppose que dev-tex/latex-unicode doit fournir ces paquetages...

----------

## DidgeriDude

Pour moi,

```
\usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}
```

suffit pour travailler en UTF-8. Je croyais que l'utilisation de ucs était désormais dépréciée...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Pour moi,
> 
> ```
> \usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai trouvé cet échange daté de juillet 2005 :

 *Daniel Flipo wrote:*   

>  *Bernard Gaulle wrote:*   L'option utf8 (fichier utf8.def) fait partie de LaTeX de base,
> 
> est maintenue par l'équipe LaTeX(3) ; elle suffit au moins pour
> 
> les langues de l'Europe de l'ouest (français, allemand...) ; ça
> ...

 

Le Wikibook LaTex étant, a priori, à jour (les dernières modifications de la page datent de 2008), les choses n'ont pas changé depuis.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Eh ben ! Quelle quiche je fais : j'ai utilisé utf8x pendant je ne sais combien de temps avant de l'abandonner pour utf8...

Heureusement que mon préambule n'est qu'un unique fichier dans un coin, comme cela cet affront sera vite réparé !!

Merci Magic Banana de m'avoir sorti de mon ignorance   :Wink: 

----------

## Dismantr

@Temet :

Alors ? le rendu de ce que je t'ai envoyé est-il correct sur ton PC ? Si le pdf ne rend pas bien mais que l'image, si, c'est un problème de viewer ; si le pdf rend bien, c'est un problème de TexLive  :Wink: 

Tu nous tiens au courant ?

----------

## Temet

C'est le viewer je pense.

Sinon, j'ai jamais rien reçu de ta part  :Question: 

----------

## geekounet

Bon bah moi je continue de butter sur un gros problème avec les tableaux... de tout ce que je trouve rien ne fonctionne. Comment je fais pour dessiner un tableau, en fixer les largeurs des colonnes, et que le texte dans les cellules reviennent automatiquement à la ligne ?

----------

## billiob

```
\begin{tabular}{ccp{0.8\textwidth}}

\textbf{Un champ} & : & mon texte qu'il est bien long ... mon texte qu'il est bien long ... mon texte qu'il est bien long ... mon texte qu'il est bien long ...  mon texte qu'il est bien long .. mon texte qu'il est bien long .. \\

                    &   & du texte plus court ..\\

\end{tabular}
```

p{UNE TAILLE} fixe la largeur de la colonne.

----------

## geekounet

 *billiob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> \begin{tabular}{ccp{0.8\textwidth}}
> 
> ...

 

Yes merci, en adaptant un peu ça fonctionne, ça me fait un truc du genre :

```
\begin{tabular}{ | p{0.25\textwidth} | p{0.25\textwidth} | p{0.25\textwidth} | p{0.25\textwidth} | }
```

 :Smile: 

Bon ensuite, l'autre problème c'est de faire des sauts de ligne dans une même case... le \multirow c'est bien joli mais ça veut absolument une ligne seule pour la première colonne... et le \tabularnewline ça fait des trucs pas jolis pour les bordures verticales... ya quoi comme autre solution bien ? :/

EDIT: en fait un ptit itemize fait ça très bien, dans ce cas ci de ce que je veux faire  :Wink: 

----------

## Untux

 *Geekounet wrote:*   

> Bon ensuite, l'autre problème c'est de faire des sauts de ligne dans une même case... le \multirow c'est bien joli mais ça veut absolument une ligne seule pour la première colonne... et le \tabularnewline ça fait des trucs pas jolis pour les bordures verticales... ya quoi comme autre solution bien ? :/ 

 

tabularx ? : /usr/share/texmf-dist/doc/latex/tools/tabularx.pdf

----------

## geekounet

Ha bah j'y regarderai la prochaine fois alors, merci  :Wink: 

----------

## Untux

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ha bah j'y regarderai la prochaine fois alors, merci 

 

De rien. Et accessoirement, si tu veux pas de tabularx, tu peux aussi coller un 

```
\begin{minipage}{<largeur>}<blabla blabla>\end{minipage}
```

dans chacune de tes cellules... mais tabularx est plus pratique.

----------

